# Hello! plus "what the heck is this bike?"



## mspixieriot (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm Eri and I just bought my first vintage bike.

It's not here in the city with me yet, so I don't have too many pictures, yet it's already baffling my friends and I!

My mom (who picked it up, it's in the city she lives in) has examined it, but it's been repainted several times and the serial number seems to be obscured. Eventually when I strip the paint I hope to find it!

In the meantime, all I really have is the head badge to go on - It's hard to tell in the picture, but it says"

REGISTERED
STERLING
MADE IN CANADA

The only information I can find about Sterling, other than the bikes they made before 1900, is that US and Japanese companies made bikes under this name later on. Can't find anything about Canada. Also, the sprocket and chain guard don't appear on any sites that I've looked at.

So... help? 

Having trouble attaching pics (my computer's fault, not the forum's) so here are links:

http://twitpic.com/1x2uh6
http://twitpic.com/1wu8kq


----------



## partsguy (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't know much about it, but the frame is unique.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 18, 2010)

Not much help here either, but it appears to be from the 30s? Are they wood rims or metal clad over wood? 26 or 28 inch? Cool ride!


----------



## mspixieriot (Jun 20, 2010)

The rims on the bike are red metal, and a closer examination (now that she's in my hands) reveals that she was originally red, with cream coloured red-pinstriped fenders. The seat is reddish and the handlebar grips are cream, too. At some point in time, she was (badly) spraypainted blue.

If there are any serial numbers, they are hidden under the blue paint, but on some of the unpainted metal parts I have been able to find marks indicating that the chain wheels etc were made by CCM in Canada.

The front fork, on the other hand, is stamped Made In England but seems to still be part of the same bike. Then again, it doesn't surprise me that parts on a 1950s Canadian bike would be made in England!

CCM made bicycles for LOTS of store brands. A friend of mine has a CCM-made "Garry" bicycle, which was the store brand of a little hardware store in Winnipeg, Manitoba, so it seems that CCM manufactured some obscure bikes! 

I have no idea who they made "Sterling" for, but if anyone knows anything about that, I'd be really excited to have the information.

Since her original paint has been destroyed by the crap spraypaint job, I think that I'm past the "it's only original once" point, and onto the "let's get it properly and gorgeously repainted" point.


----------



## mspixieriot (Jun 23, 2010)

I've discovered some more about the bike, and it seems like an anomaly - possibly already a Frankenbike when the factory sent it out? At least part of the bike was built in 1929, according to the serial number. If there are any CCM buffs out there, I'd love to talk to you.

I've taken lots of pictures, and blogged about my findings:
http://loopframelove.blogspot.com/2010/06/eris-mystery-mixed-up-ccm-built.html


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 23, 2010)

the chain guard looks like a columbia that was on one of my columbias


----------



## bikesavage (Aug 7, 2010)

English bike. McAully aftermarket chain guard. Used on many bikes. Came and went, like most.


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 19, 2010)

Your bicycle is what may be a SCP Toronto made bicycle. Standard Cycle Products. Do a google search and you will see a few bikes. I had a few mens and ladies bikes over the years. They were a 50's/60's made bike. I know a guy who has one now but he is a few hours away from me. I think they used some CCM parts, mine had British cranks with CCM wheels. All the bikes I have seen are  red with red 28" wheels and cream pinstripes. The chainguard you have is not the same as the ones I had.


----------

